# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  بهترین حالت mirror

## fakhravari

با سلام
در یک سازمان که ساختار schema table stored procedure,.. در حال تغیر است بهترین حالت mirror چیست؟

----------

